# Nfs Carbon Lan Connection



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 2, 2007)

any one know how to connect nfs carbon throw lan


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 2, 2007)

thru Hamachi Server app.

www.hamachi.cc


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 2, 2007)

this application works with nfs carbon


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 2, 2007)

works with all games havin "Online Feature".

oops sorry, if you want to play by using the LAN cable, then i guess this s/w cant help you.

you will need to be online(internet ON) while using this s/w.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 2, 2007)

there no other way to connect with lan


----------



## shashank4u (Apr 2, 2007)

for lan play:
simply connect two computers via hub or peer to peer network.
start the game in both PC's
create game in one pc and join game ..thats it..
if you want explanation on any of the above steps search the forum ..
all things havebeen previously answered..


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 2, 2007)

nope. only thru Online LAN 
_____________

does NFS Carbon have LAN?


i thought this feature was not in it.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 2, 2007)

shashank4u said:
			
		

> for lan play:
> simply connect two computers via hub or peer to peer network.
> start the game in both PC's
> create game in one pc and join game ..thats it..
> ...



r u having nfs carbon if yes plz try it your method.don't guessing its very different from other nfs there is no option is coming for local lan


----------

